# HELP! (sore on neck)



## Sason (Dec 8, 2016)

My male tegu is 5 months old and 34 inches long. I got him when he was 7 inches long. Anyway today when I had him outside walking around I noticed somewhat of a sore in one of the folds of his neck and after googling similar thing I am worried it could be yellow fungus has anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## Rebecca Baker (Jan 4, 2019)

Curious if you ever had it tested and what the outcome was. 

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## Merlot (Apr 17, 2019)

That seems like the color of yellow fungus almost. When was the last time your gu shed? My Gu actually had yellow fungus back in November, unfortunately had to put her down it was terrible. When I got another gu, I had this one shipped from what was supposed to be a good vendor, he had a spot just like that on his leg when I got em and I was freaking out, posted up a thread, tried taking care of it with baths and other stuff. Well when he had a nice, full shed and it went away and his skin is beautiful since. Not a bad idea to go get it tested. Probably cost you 80-140$ depending on where you go. Hope this helps a little


----------

